# Big Pine Key / Sugarloaf Advice



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

My girlfriend and I are in the Keys and Glades for the next week. Wind from the next front is forecasted to come up earlier than we expected (tomorrow), so we’re going to venture down to Big Pine Key area in the morning and would love some advice or any info to help us out during our first trip down there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I will watch the replies closely as a buddy and I are headed down to Big Pine in early May. Do you have a skiff with you?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

@7WT Yes we trailered my B2 down. Could not imagine being down here without it.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Salt said:


> My girlfriend and I are in the Keys and Glades for the next week. Wind from the next front is forecasted to come up earlier than we expected (tomorrow), so we’re going to venture down to Big Pine Key area in the morning and would love some advice or any info to help us out during our first trip down there. Thanks in advance!


I fish it quite a bit in the Spring....mostly inshore....around the bridges and flats for tarpon. I understand it’s a different fishery in the winter....so not sure I’d be much help. I usually camp or lodge at Big Pine Key Fishing Lodge....use their ramp, gas and boat slip. Neat place to see the key deer.

On the restaurant side...I like to head over to No Name Pub for a beer and pizza. The “style bar” is not set very high so we can show up in sweaty fishing clothes and blend right in. There are usually key deer wandering around the parking lot as well. Florida Keys Cafe doesn’t look like much on the outside but the wait staff are friendly and they have a darn good breakfast. Try the Gutbuster. The Galley Grill on Summerland also has a good breakfast. If you want to get cleaned up for the evening meal and maybe listen to some live music, check out Boondocks or Kiki’s Sandbar.

Protip - try the Sunday Brunch at Mangrove Mamas on Cudjoe Key. It’s an all-u-can-eat affair with some of the best steamed skrimps I’ve had. If you venture to Cudjoe...you have The Square Grouper and My New Joint as well.

Good luck and post a report.


----------

